# Köderfischreuse



## Forelle97 (30. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute ,
ich hab mir beim Askari eine Köderfischreuse für 1,59 Euro geholt (bestimmt auch so ne Qualität)

Ich wollte fragen , welchen KÖder soll ich verwenden?

Wie lange soll die Reuse im Wasser sein?

Danke schonmal:vik:


----------



## cafabu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

moin, moin,
warmes Frühjahr, Sommer bis Spätsommer kannst Du mit einer Köderfischreuse erfolgreich sein. Weizenbrötchen, Weisbrot reicht vollkommen aus. Wenn Deine Reuse eine Ködertasche hat, ruhig voll machen. Am besten in Pflanzennähe im Uferbereich ablegen. Alle halbe std. Köder erneuern, wenn Du dann nicht schon genug Fische hast.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## HD4ever (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Weißbrotflocken ... Toastbrot ...
im Sommer kann das schon mal klappen , finde aber stippen oder senken geht besser


----------



## NickAdams (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Eine handvoll Grundfutter geht auch. 

So long,

Nick


----------



## Bratkartoffel (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

ich machs ja immer so, dass ich erst ein bisschen Teig mit paar Maden drin nehme, dann hol, ich mir meine kleinen Rotaugen, geh damit auf den Raubficsh auf den ich grad Bock hab und wenn ich keinen mehr hab, hol ich meine Friedfischrute raus und angel mit den Resten die von der Reuse geblieben sind^^


----------



## Forelle97 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Einee halbe Stunde?
Beim senken bleit die Senke ja nur eine halbe Sekunde drin!!!


----------



## Forelle97 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Ich meinte halbe Minute


----------



## cafabu (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Moin, noch mal,
Senke und Reuse ist ja auch ein großer Unterschied. Aus Deiner Reuse kann der Fisch ja nicht mehr raus, also kann man länger warten, in der Hoffnung das mehr Fisch drin ist.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## Forelle97 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Wieso kommt der eigentlich nicht mehr raus? 
Die Löcher sind ja fast so groß wie meine Hand!


----------



## kati48268 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Das Loch, bzw. die Löcher, finden die nicht, da sie nach aussen streben und die Löcher sind ja nach innen gerichtet. Prinzip aller Reusen. Ok, der eine oder andere Glückspilz mag mal entkommen, ist aber die Ausnahme.
Nicht wundern, wenn Krebse drin sind, die stehen voll drauf.
Das einzige, was noch zu beachten ist, wenn du sie länger/über Nacht drin lässt -> die Dinger werden gerne geklaut. Also gut verstecken.


----------



## shorty 38 (30. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

An vielen Gewässern ist sie auch verboten, aber Askari verkauft davon bestimmt tausende. Gruß Shorty


----------



## Forelle97 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Ja , ich passe auf ...
Obwohl , ich habe nich nie von Diebstahl an unseren Gewässern gehört , aber lieber verstecken als sie los sein ; )
Soweit ich weiß ist sie bei uns erlaubt


----------



## perl (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

hallo,
also bei uns ist eine erlaubt, muss aber beschriftet sein.
nur mir haben die schon über die letzten jahre bestimmt 3 oder 4 geklaut.
ich vermute, das sind die vielen spinnfischer bei uns die durch zufall im netz oder in der schnur hängen und die dann mal eben mit nehmen. :c


----------



## Forelle97 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Mann kann die ja mit ner Kordel an einem Baum festbinden und ein Aalglöckchen an die Kordel machen , dann klimperts und die Reusendiebe hauen ab ...
Ich werds mal versuchen ; )
Da Problem mit den Spinnfischer erledigt sich dann auch und du hast vielleicht ein paar neue Spinner in deiner Sammlung


----------



## kati48268 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Nee. Unauffällige, sinkende Schnur dranmachen & am Ufer möglichst unter der Wasserkante mit 'nem Zelthering festmachen. Und etwas mehr Gewicht dranbasteln, alte Sargbleie oder so was. Am wichtigsten: nicht dabei gesehen werden.


----------



## Forelle97 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Was soll man da eigentlich für ne Schnur nehmen ?
So Kordel oder Angelschnur?


----------



## cafabu (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Also, ich arbeite selbst mit einer kl. Köderfischreuse. Mein Stammplatz ist ein Teichrosenbeet, in das ich die Reuse lege. So ca. 1,5m vorm Ufer. Wenn ich an dem Platz so ca. 5m Umkreis ein wenig Paniermehl verteile und die beköderte Reuse für insgesamt 1 Std. nutze, habe ich immer genügend Köderfische zusammen. Über Nacht habe ich sie noch nie liegenlassen. Befestigt ist sie an einer alten Rute mit geflochtener Schnur.
Sobald eine Senke erlaubt ist, kann man auch mit der Reuse so arbeiten. Es kann aber sein, dass das längere Legen einer Reuse verboten ist.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## antonio (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*



cafabu schrieb:


> Also, ich arbeite selbst mit einer kl. Köderfischreuse. Mein Stammplatz ist ein Teichrosenbeet, in das ich die Reuse lege. So ca. 1,5m vorm Ufer. Wenn ich an dem Platz so ca. 5m Umkreis ein wenig Paniermehl verteile und die beköderte Reuse für insgesamt 1 Std. nutze, habe ich immer genügend Köderfische zusammen. Über Nacht habe ich sie noch nie liegenlassen. Befestigt ist sie an einer alten Rute mit geflochtener Schnur.
> Sobald eine Senke erlaubt ist, kann man auch mit der Reuse so arbeiten. Es kann aber sein, dass das längere Legen einer Reuse verboten ist.
> Gruß Carsten



das kann ins auge gehen. wenn ne senke erlaubt ist muß das gleiche nicht automatisch für ne reuse gelten.

antonio


----------



## Forelle97 (31. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Besser nochmal informieren , als ausm Verein zu fliegen...


----------



## Sneep (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Hallo,

rechtlich ist das ziemlich eindeutig. 

Ich darf nur die Fanggeräte einsetzen, die auf dem Fischereierlaubnisschein aufgeführt sind. 

Ist dort eine Reuse nicht aufgeführt , ich setze sie trotzdem ein, ist das rechtlich gesehen eine Fischwilderei. 

Obwohl es eine Straftat darstellt, würde die Staatsanwaltschaft in diesem Fall aber erst aktiv werden, wenn der Verein Strafanzeige erstattet. 

Das ist immer dann der Fall, wenn eine Fischwilderei vorliegt, aber du an dem Gewässer eine grundsätzliche Erlaubnis zum Fischfang hast oder mit dem Geschädigten verwandt bist.

Viele Vereine regeln das in der Gewässerordnung, das ist aber eine Regelung , die eigentlich nicht ausreicht.

Das ist die Theorie, in der Praxis ist deswegen noch keiner geteert und gefedert worden. 

Um sicher zu gehen, sollte man den Verein bitten die Reuse einzutragen.

Was die Diebstahlrate betrifft, kann ich das bestätigen.
Ich setze häufig Reusen zur Kartierung von Krebsvorkommen ein. 

An manchen Gewässern liegen die Verluste bei 10-15  % pro Nacht. Dabei sind die Reusen so gut getarnt, das man sie selbst kaum wiederfindet. Es ist unglaublich wie einige das schaffen. Wer eine Reuse findet, nimmt sie mit, egal ob er sie brauchen kann oder nicht. Da hilft auch kein Beschriften.

sneep


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

sneep dann dürfte bei uns keiner angeln.
bei uns sind nämlich gar keine fanggeräte auf dem erlaubnisschein aufgeführt.
dafür steht das hier bei uns im fischereigesetz/fischereiverordnung.

antonio#h


----------



## Franz_16 (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

wenn nichts im Erlaubnissschein aufgeführt ist, gilt vermutlich wie immer die gesetzliche Regelung. 

Die bayerische AVFiG bietet da einige Möglichkeiten des Fischfangs an... wenngleich es mir persönlich irgendwie nicht so recht in den Kopf will, dass man hier z.B. auch Legangeln auslegen dürfte... kann da jemand was dazu sagen, ob das wirklich unproblematisch ist - oder ob ich das nur falsch interpretiere?

Nachzulesen ist das ganze hier: http://www.lfvbayern.de/media/files/AVBayFiG_200710.pdf

Die betreffenden § sind 15 - 17.


----------



## antonio (1. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

da müßte man die genaue definition der legangeln der bayern kennen.
manchmal gibt es eben für den gleichen begriff verschiedene definitionen(bsp schleppangeln).

antonio


----------



## Sneep (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

Hallo,

ja,ja, das Landesrecht. 

Ich hätte das auf NRW beschränken sollen. 

Ich denke aber, das die meisten Bundesländer das ähnlich geregelt haben. 

In NRW sind bestimmte extreme Sachen wie Gift , Sprengstoff, Strom undd verletzende verletzende Gegenstände außer Angelhaken vom Gesetz verboten. 
_
§ 39 LFG NRW

Verbot schädigender Mittel

(1) Es ist verboten, beim Fischfang künstliches Licht, explodierende,
betäubende und giftige Mittel sowie verletzende Geräte, mit Ausnahme von Angelhaken, anzuwenden._

Alles andere ist dem Gesetzgeber egal. 

Wenn ich in NRW das Fischrecht inne habe, kann ich mit 10 Aalschnüren und einem Zugnetz anrücken. Das ist erst mal völlig legal.

Da ein Angelverein sicher nicht möchte, das so gefischt wird, ist festgelegt, dass der Verein entscheiden kann, was er zulässt.

Da es keine gesetzliche Regelung zur Rutenzahl usw gibt, ist das an jedem Gewässer anders  geregelt. 

Für die Fischereiaufsicht ist daher der Fischereierlaubnisschein die Grundlage für eine Kontrolle.

Die zugelassenen Mittel *müssen* hier aufgeführt sein. 

_§ 38  LFG NRW

Inhalt des Erlaubnisscheins

Der Erlaubnisschein muss mindestens folgende Angaben enthalten:
1.  Bezeichnung des zum Abschluss des Fischereierlaubnisvertrages
Berechtigten sowie dessen Unterschrift oder die Unterschrift seines Bevollmächtigten,
2.  Name, Vorname und Wohnung des Inhabers des Erlaubnisscheins,
3.  Datum der Ausstellung und Gültigkeitsdauer,
4.  Bezeichnung der Gewässer oder der Gewässerstrecken, auf die sich der Erlaubnisvertrag bezieht,
5.*  Angaben über die zugelassenen Fanggeräte und Fahrzeuge. *_

@Franz_16


Es gibt in NRW , anders als in Bayern, keine detaillierten Vorschriften zum erlaubten Gerät. 

Du schreibst, 
"Wenn nichts da steht , gilt die gesetzliche Regelung."

Das ist aber nicht möglich, da es keine gibt!

Richtig ist, wenn nichts da steht, ist es nicht zugelassen. 

Der Fischereiberechtigte hat also viel mehr Freiheiten.

Was  die Legeangel betrifft, so ist diese in Byern nicht bei den verbotenen Mitteln aufgeführt. Das Gesetz erwähnt sogar, dass sie einmal am Tag zu heben ist, daraus kann man schließen, das sie erlaubt ist. 

Eine Legeangel ist eine Schnur mit beköderten Haken, welche auf dem Boden liegt oder treibt, festgelegt ist und unbeaufsichtigt fängt . Bestes Beispiel ist die Aalschnur. 

sneep


----------



## cafabu (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

moin, moin,
das mit dem Reusenverbot ist schon richtig. Laut meinem Angelverein ist das legen von Reusen auch verboten. Ich habe dann nachgefragt und bekam die Antwort, dass ein kurzfristiger Einsatz wie bei einer Senke zum Köderfischfang "geduldet" werde. Nur ein längeres, unbeaufsichtiges legen ist verboten.
Gruß Carsten


----------



## antonio (2. Januar 2011)

*AW: Köderfischreuse*

@ sneep

jojo so ist das mit dem landesrecht.
bei uns ist das in der fischereiverordnung festgelegt.

2 handangeln und die senke anstatt einer handangel.

antonio


----------

